# [hardware]raid0 en gentoo. es aconsejable ?

## zorth

hola.

tengo .... oh! una semana de vacaciones, la que entra  :Laughing: ... ya era hora tras el verano pringando... y... una paga extra a cobrar pendiente  :Razz: ... vamos... que me tienta mucho mucho la idea de ir mañana sabado a comprarme placa, micro, ddrs, grafica y disco/s duro/s nuevo/s

en mente tengo, por la carencia de mercado fisico en barna quitando 3 tiendas, la asus p5w deluxe o la que monte a mi amigo la semana pasada, la p5b deluxe, un E6600, 2 gbs ddr667 o tal vez 800 si no suben mucho mas, una xfx7900 gt y un seagate ( maxtor ahora sera la gama baja de seagate dicen ellos tras su adquisicion   :Confused:  ) sata 2 250 gbs, o, y he ahi mi pregunta, 2 hds seagate sata2 para hacer un raid0.

tras leer que la controladora sata ich8r de intel no soporta los kernels anteriores al 2.6.18....... y sabiendo que puedo encontrarme problemas.... pero aun asi, suponiendo que todo salga bien en la instalacion de un nuevo gentoo para mi hipotetico equipo nuevo... opinais que merece la pena hacer raid0 ? no creo que los discos duros se jodan asi como asi con la perdida de toda la informacion como muchos alarmistas dicen del raid0 y me pica la curiosidad de ver mas velocidad en 2 hds que en 1 trabajando a la vez.

por ultimo. en este equipo nuevo, obviamente, meteria window xP solo para jugar, como lo tengo ahora en mi actual amd 3.0 y pregunto nuevamente:

alguien tiene gentoo con windows en raid0 y algun problema por ello ? ambos discos los reconocen en un raid0 como 1 solo los dos s.o. o daria problemas? 

ahi estan mis dudas. alguien me aconseja ?

saludos.

----------

## Stolz

Si merece la pena lo decides tu. En mi opinión, NO merece la pena un Raid0, pero sí un Raid1. Si no valoras mucho tus datos o si haces copias de seguridad con mucha frecuencia, adelante con el 0. Insisto, yo en mi ordenador de uso diario no lo haría, el riesgo de perdida de datos se multiplica por 2 con un raid 0. Valora si ese doble riesgo es compensado por el mejor rendimiento.

Como te veo un poco verde, te oriento sobre la información que vas a tener que buscar.Tienes dos opciones:

-Hacer el raid solo en Linux

-Hacer el raid en Linux y en Windows

Para lo primero, puedes usar el soporte del propio Kernel y la herramienta mdadm. Windows, como siempre,  no se enterará de nada y no tendrás que tocar nada en la BIOS de la controladora

Para lo segundo, tendrás que crear el raid desde la BIOS de tu controladora RAID y usar la utilidad dmraid. Si no recuerdo mal esta opción requiere un parámetro para el LiveCD de instalación.

Tienes información abundante de ambos métodos tanto en el foro como en el Wiki. Para el primer método la propia documentación de Gentoo también explica como hacerlo.

Yo llevo 2 años usando el primer método con un Raid1 y de momento estoy muy contento. Me ha salvado del desastre mas de una vez.

----------

## aj2r

¿Cómo cuanto más riesgo se corre con un raid0, montado con dos discos duros, que con un único disco duro utilizado de la forma habitual? Me gusta la velocidad, yo montaría un raid0 en mi ordenador personal, y en un server un raid10, pero para eso ya me harían falta 4 discos   :Laughing: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Cómo cuanto más riesgo se corre con un raid0, montado con dos discos duros, que con un único disco duro utilizado de la forma habitual?

 

lo que ha dicho Stolz, el doble: si casca cualquiera de los dos discos duros te quedas sin nada. 

Yo tengo el sistema corriendo  en un raid0 y mis cosillas están en otro lado, por si las moscas.

```
(/root)-(54:51Mb)-->hdparm -t /dev/md1

/dev/md1:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  272 MB in  3.02 seconds =  90.14 MB/sec
```

molaría ver números de un raid sata2  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## aj2r

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ¿Cómo cuanto más riesgo se corre con un raid0, montado con dos discos duros, que con un único disco duro utilizado de la forma habitual? 
> 
> lo que ha dicho Stolz, el doble: si casca cualquiera de los dos discos duros te quedas sin nada. 
> 
> 

 

¿El doble? Yo diría que la probabilidad es la misma que si tienes un único disco duro, el riesgo es el mismo. Comparado con tener un único disco la diferencia es que raid0 te dará velocidad y raid1 seguridad en los datos.

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> ¿El doble? Yo diría que la probabilidad es la misma que si tienes un único disco duro, el riesgo es el mismo.

 

Pues matemáticamente es la suma de la probabilidad de que el primer disco falle y la probabilidad de que el segundo disco falle. Si asumes que ambos discos tienen la misma probabilidad de fallar, efectivamente, la probabilidad de que se vaya todo al carajo si usas dos discos es el doble que si usaras uno.

- ferdy

----------

## bastianbbux

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ¿El doble? Yo diría que la probabilidad es la misma que si tienes un único disco duro, el riesgo es el mismo. 
> 
> Pues matemáticamente es la suma de la probabilidad de que el primer disco falle y la probabilidad de que el segundo disco falle. Si asumes que ambos discos tienen la misma probabilidad de fallar, efectivamente, la probabilidad de que se vaya todo al carajo si usas dos discos es el doble que si usaras uno.
> 
> - ferdy

 

En realidad no. Un contraejemplo. Si la probabilidad de que falle un disco es q=0.8, significaría que teniendo dos discos la probabilidad de error sería 2q=1.6, lo cual está fuera de toda lógica.

La probabilidad de error es: P("falle raid0")=1-P("no falle ninguno de los dos discos")=1-(1-q)^2.

Un saludo,

bastian.

----------

## kabutor

 *Quote:*   

> : P("falle raid0")=1-P("no falle ninguno de los dos discos")=1-(1-q)^2. 

 

Ahora me ha quedado todo aclarado si..

----------

## bastianbbux

 *kabutor wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   : P("falle raid0")=1-P("no falle ninguno de los dos discos")=1-(1-q)^2.  
> 
> Ahora me ha quedado todo aclarado si..

 

No es culpa mía si no sabes un mínimo de estadística. Creo que soy el único que ha explicado las cosas con un mínimo de rigurosidad. El resultado es el que es, no se puede cambiar para que te resulte más fácil, pero intentaré explicártelo un poco más (perdón por el offtopic para el que no le interese).

(0) p=1-q, es decir la probabilidad de que un disco no falle (supongo que es la misma en ambos, por no liar).

(1) P("falle raid0")=1-P("no falle el raid0")=1-P("no falle ninguno de los dos discos")

(2) P("no falle ninguno de los dos discos")=P("no falle el primer disco" y "no falle el segundo disco")=P("no falle el primer disco")*P("no falle el segundo disco")=p*p=p^2

Sustituyendo (0) en (2):

(2*) P("no falle ninguno de los dos discos")=(1-q)^2

Y sustituyendo (2*) en (1):

P("falle raid0")=1-P("no falle ninguno de los dos discos")=1-(1-q)^2

Un saludo.

----------

## aj2r

Pues no me convence del todo, si la probabilidad de fallar de los dos discos es la misma, la probabilidad de fallar de un raid0 es la misma que la de que falle un único disco. No entiendo por qué un raid0 debiera tener más papeletas para fallar que un único disco, el raid0 fallará cuando falle alguno de los dos discos que lo componen, no va a fallar antes ni después.

----------

## Stolz

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Pues no me convence del todo, si la probabilidad de fallar de los dos discos es la misma, la probabilidad de fallar de un raid0 es la misma que la de que falle un único disco. No entiendo por qué un raid0 debiera tener más papeletas para fallar que un único disco, el raid0 fallará cuando falle alguno de los dos discos que lo componen, no va a fallar antes ni después.

 

Un planteamiento similar sería: 

Si la probabilidad de que dos personas que me disparan por separado me acierten es la misma, la probabilidad de disparando los dos a la vez me acierten es la misma que la de que me acierten disparando por separado. No entiendo por qué dos personas disparandome a la vez debería tener mas papeletas para acertarme que disparando una sola, alguna persona me acertará cuando alguna de las dos personas acierte, no va a acertar ni ante ni después.

Conclusión: Te da igual que te disparen dos personas a la vez porque la probabilidad de que te den es la misma que disparándote una sola. Por eso a las guerras solo se envía un soldado, un solo tanque, etc.  Es decir, que segun tu planteamiento si existiesen dos clones con identica punteria te daría igual que te dispare uno solo o que te disparen los dos, porque el resultado seria el mismo.

Como ves, he sustituido "raid0" por "dos personas a la vez", disco por "persona por separado" y "fallar" por "hacer blanco" y el resultado es absurdo.

Creo que ya se ha explicado con palabras y con numeros. Sustituye en las formulas por valores numericos y convencente.

----------

## esteban_conde

efectivamente Stolz hagamoslo con dos dados, que es el ejemplo con el que mas me he aclarado en un libro de matematicas de mediados del siglo pasado, la posibilidad de que al tirar un solo dado te salga un 1 es 1/6 la misma de que te salga un dos o un tres etc.. si tiramos dos dados la posibilidad de que te salga un uno es 1/6+1/6=2/6 exactamente el doble.

He visto un ejemplo de probabilidad con una formula en uno de los ejemplos citados mas arriba que creo relacionar con la posbilidad de que te salgan dos 1 tirando dos dados que evidentemente no es el caso que buscamos ya que con que se joda un disco duro es suficiente para perder todos los datos.

----------

## kabutor

Pero todavia con esto? Si ya lo han dejado bien claro, la posibilidad es P("falle raid0")=1-P("no falle ninguno de los dos discos")=1-(1-q)^2 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bastianbbux

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Pues no me convence del todo, si la probabilidad de fallar de los dos discos es la misma, la probabilidad de fallar de un raid0 es la misma que la de que falle un único disco. No entiendo por qué un raid0 debiera tener más papeletas para fallar que un único disco

 

Efectivamente, no te convence porque no lo entiendes, pero eso no lo hace menos cierto.

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> el raid0 fallará cuando falle alguno de los dos discos que lo componen, no va a fallar antes ni después.

 

Nadie ha dicho lo contrario, lo puedes ver en mi razonamiento. Lo que ya no es cierto es la asunción que hacéis después de que, como tengo dos discos, la probabilidad es el doble.

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> efectivamente Stolz hagamoslo con dos dados, que es el ejemplo con el que mas me he aclarado en un libro de matematicas de mediados del siglo pasado, la posibilidad de que al tirar un solo dado te salga un 1 es 1/6 la misma de que te salga un dos o un tres etc.. si tiramos dos dados la posibilidad de que te salga un uno es 1/6+1/6=2/6 exactamente el doble. 

 

Es lo mismo que le comentaba a Ferdy, esto no es verdad. Usando tu mismo ejemplo, pero simplificado. Tenemos una moneda. La probabilidad de que salga cara es 1/2. Entonces si cojo otra moneda, la probabilidad de que una de las 2 sea cara es 1/2 + 1/2=1, es decir, siempre que tiramos dos monedas al aire, al menos una de las dos sale cara. Obviamente esto NO es cierto.

Un saludo.

----------

## Sertinell

Para el ejemplo de las monedas, serian 3/4 lo cual tampoco es la suma de las probabilidades independientes. Y podiamos seguir un rato con ejemplos de este tipo  :Smile: .

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Es lo mismo que le comentaba a Ferdy, esto no es verdad. Usando tu mismo ejemplo, pero simplificado. Tenemos una moneda. La probabilidad de que salga cara es 1/2. Entonces si cojo otra moneda, la probabilidad de que una de las 2 sea cara es 1/2 + 1/2=1, es decir, siempre que tiramos dos monedas al aire, al menos una de las dos sale cara. Obviamente esto NO es cierto.
> 
> 

 

Es cierto si haces eso una sola vez pero si repites el experimento pongamos mil veces y sumamos las caras te salga un numero muy proximo al mil es decir que al experimentar mas veces se tiende a compensar las veces que te salen dos caras con las que no te sale ninguna.

----------

## aj2r

Vale nunca me ha gustado la estadística y por eso creo que no me he explicado bien.

Es evidente que teniendo dos discos duros hay cuatro posibles situaciones: que los dos funcionen, que los dos fallen, que falle sólo el primero, que falle sólo el segundo. De la que sólo nos conviene una. Con un dico duro que sólo hay dos opciones, que falle o que no, por lo que la probabilidad de obtener una combinación satisfactoria con el raid0 es menor que con un único disco duro, pero yo comparaba el tener un único disco con tener un raid0, el raid0 fallará cuando falle el uno de los dos discos que lo forman que es el mismo tiempo que habría tardado en fallar ese disco él sólo, por lo que en media el tiempo que tarde en fallar un raid0 será prácticamente igual al que tarde en fallar un único disco.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> pero yo comparaba el tener un único disco con tener un raid0, el raid0 fallará cuando falle el uno de los dos discos que lo forman que es el mismo tiempo que habría tardado en fallar ese disco él sólo, por lo que en media el tiempo que tarde en fallar un raid0 será prácticamente igual al que tarde en fallar un único disco.

 

Claro que si! pero cual fallará primero por supuesto que será el disco mas flojo y por tanto la solidez del raid será la solidez del HD mas flojo.

----------

## kropotkin

yo hace algunos años "mi epoca de chico gamer   :Embarassed: " estube solo con windows, y raid0 de discos IDE, eran incluso dos discos de distinto fabricante y distinto espacio de disco, realize igual un raid0 (qunke perdia 20 gigas de espacio), estube más de 7 meses haci, usando el ordenador casi todos los dias ("para solo jugar xD") y no tube nunca una corrupción de datos, mi placa es un nforce4y el raid se hacia por software, ya que los nforce no tienen por hardware.

el rendimineto yo como un simple mortal gamer, se sentia un poco al iniciar windows, y al cargar juegos :p.

mi experiencia con el raid0 es que "se nota un poco... y no es inestable, además, si haces respaldos constantes de tus datos importantes, no hay mucho que perder o si?"

talvez al hacer el raid0 con discos sata2 del mismo fabricante y de iguales velocidades (yo tenia un ata 133 de 60 gigas + un ata100 de 80 gigas :p) se sienta mucho más.

yo creo que lo unico importante para el raid0, es hacer respaldos seguidamente.

saludos.

----------

## Sertinell

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Vale nunca me ha gustado la estadística y por eso creo que no me he explicado bien.
> 
> Es evidente que teniendo dos discos duros hay cuatro posibles situaciones: que los dos funcionen, que los dos fallen, que falle sólo el primero, que falle sólo el segundo. De la que sólo nos conviene una. Con un dico duro que sólo hay dos opciones, que falle o que no, por lo que la probabilidad de obtener una combinación satisfactoria con el raid0 es menor que con un único disco duro, pero yo comparaba el tener un único disco con tener un raid0, el raid0 fallará cuando falle el uno de los dos discos que lo forman que es el mismo tiempo que habría tardado en fallar ese disco él sólo, por lo que en media el tiempo que tarde en fallar un raid0 será prácticamente igual al que tarde en fallar un único disco.

 No la probabilidad de qe falle el raid0, sera la suma de qe falle 1, mas la suma de qe falle el otro, menos la probabilidad de qe fallen los 2, lo cual, si los 2 son iguales, es superior a qe falle 1.

----------

## pacho2

¿intentáis responder a la duda original o simplemente luciros en estadística?

xD

----------

## Sertinell

Intento responder a la duda original. Esta claro qe si la probabilidad de fallo aumenta, depende del usuario si le conviene o no ...

Esta claro qe si la probabilidad de qe un HD falle es 1/1000 la probabilidad de qe fallen los 2 va a seguir siendo peqeña, pero es mayor, eso qe qede claro  :Smile: .

----------

## kalcetoh

Por si a alguien le interesa, la probabilidad de que falle un disco duro (o cualquier otra cosa), sigue una distribución de Weibull, con lo cual la cosa no es tan simple como lo de las balas y los dados.

Es cierto que aumentas el riesgo de fallo, pero duplicas todas las capacidades del disco duro (velocidad de lectura y escritura, y espacio). Con unas copias de seguridad repentinas, y unas revisiones de vez en cuando con smartmontools te librarán de ese pequeño inconveniente.

----------

## zorth

bueno..... gracias por las respuestas.......

finalmente esta mañana no me compre el equipo.... mi lucha interna sigue pero mi logica sobre la inversion parece que prevalecio finalmente   :Evil or Very Mad: 

y viendo las respuestas, que conste que yo solo pretendia saber si era aconsejable por velocidad vs. probabilidades de fallos/perdida de informacion asi, como si era compatible con windows... pero visto lo visto, mejor, sigo tirando con un solo disco no vaya luego un dia a tener que revivir amargamente este hilo.

un saludo..... a ver cuando bajan los precios, sobre todo de memorias y graficas   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ferdy

pfffff vergüenza debería de darme. Gracias bastian.

- ferdy

----------

## pacho2

 *kalcetoh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es cierto que aumentas el riesgo de fallo, pero duplicas todas las capacidades del disco duro (velocidad de lectura y escritura, y espacio)..

 

¿duplicas las capacidades del disco duro   :Shocked:  , eso se ve muy interesante   :Very Happy:  , tendré que mirar lo del RAID (todas mis maquinas son de un único disco, además todos PATA xD, aún no he probado los SATA ni tampoco a tener dos con RAID).

Saludos  :Smile: 

PD: bastianbbux: no he pretendido ofenderte ni mucho menos, sólo pretendía "desbloquear" la discusión, dado que parecía que estaba "enganchada" con lo de las balas y demas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bastianbbux

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> pfffff vergüenza debería de darme. Gracias bastian.

 

Es un placer darte lecciones por una vez.  :Razz: 

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> bastianbbux: no he pretendido ofenderte ni mucho menos, sólo pretendía "desbloquear" la discusión, dado que parecía que estaba "enganchada" con lo de las balas y demas

 

Tranquilo, no me ofendes, sólo he tratado de aclararlo porque las respuestas que se estaban dando eran erróneas. Sé que es un offtopic, pero me cuesta dejarlo pasar cuando sé que lo que dicen no es verdad. De todas formas, no voy a seguir desmontando todas las teorías de algunos, que parece que no quieren entender. Ya he explicado cómo se calcula, y si alguien no está de acuerdo, que lo rebata matemáticamente, si no, no me voy a molestar en rebatir a quien dice que 2 + 2 son 5.

Bueno, una última, por aclarar tu duda, más directamente relacionado con el tema del hilo:

 *kalcetoh wrote:*   

> Es cierto que aumentas el riesgo de fallo, pero duplicas todas las capacidades del disco duro (velocidad de lectura y escritura, y espacio)

 

Con un raid simple, de dos discos, no se aumentan todas las capacidades. O aumentas el espacio (modo lineal, aunque esto yo no lo considero raid, y para eso prefiero LVM) o aumentas la velocidad (raid0, con la probabilidad de error la que he puesto antes) o aumentas la fiabilidad (raid1, en cuyo caso la probabilidad de fallo del sistema es menor, aquí deben fallar ambos para que falle el sistema).

Un saludo.

----------

## jmp_

[quoting="bastianbbux"] *no importa wrote:*   

> Pues no me convence del todo, si la probabilidad de fallar de los dos discos es la misma, la probabilidad de fallar de un raid0 es la misma que la de que falle un único disco. No entiendo por qué un raid0 debiera tener más papeletas para fallar que un único disco

 

 *Quote:*   

> Efectivamente, no te convence porque no lo entiendes, pero eso no lo hace menos cierto.
> 
> 

 

Cuidado... tu no has creado las reglas estadisticas, sino que te lo han enseñado en clase... si tu profesor está equivocado tu darás crédito total (salvo que resulte muy obvio) a lo que dice el profesor/a. Creo que tu tono no es adecuado sino más bien prepotente.

Por supuesto, creo que asumen que es el doble porque desconocen los datos del fabricante sobre el número de incidencias en los discos a lo largo del tiempo como para saber que probabilidad hay por disco ("de media") y realizar la operación en cálculo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es lo mismo que le comentaba a Ferdy, esto no es verdad. Usando tu mismo ejemplo, pero simplificado. Tenemos una moneda. La probabilidad de que salga cara es 1/2. Entonces si cojo otra moneda, la probabilidad de que una de las 2 sea cara es 1/2 + 1/2=1, es decir, siempre que tiramos dos monedas al aire, al menos una de las dos sale cara. Obviamente esto NO es cierto.
> 
> Un saludo.

 

Más que nada porque no es lo mismo la estadística descriptiva que la estadística inferencial (predicciones).

Y ya puestos:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estad%C3%ADstica

saludos.

----------

## 1010101

Por eso no uso raid (me saca el sueño).

----------

## bontakun

hace tiempo no leia una discucion tan tonta... asi de simple... y sobre todo en este foro... aun asi dare mi opinion...

si de algo te sirve... la durabilidad de los disco (independientemente) funcionando en raid es la misma q funcionando separadamente...

en pocas palabras si piensas que es mas facil hachar a perder un disco duro por funcionar en raid es mas facil... es falso...

por otro lado... si se t hecha a perder un disco duro funcionando solo... la posibilidad de recuperar los datos es = de baja que si c t hecha a perder en raid... 

en mi vida trabajando con discos duros solo me ha fallado uno, y fue por caerse mientras funcionaba, por otro lado, despues de tener un hdd por mas de 4 años, yo me preocuparia por el normal deterioro de este (lei por ahi q la vida util de un hdd va de 4 a 6 años normalmente)

asi q lo mas problable es q un disco duro t falle mas por mal uso q por cualquier otro factor... ademas todo depende de lo q quieras lograr en tu pc...

para aquellos que valoren la informacion, la forma mas segura son los medios de respaldo, pues no hace falta que que te falle el hdd, si no preguntale a los virus... jejeje

----------

## Stolz

 *bontakun wrote:*   

> hace tiempo no leia una discucion tan tonta... asi de simple... y sobre todo en este foro... aun asi dare mi opinion...
> 
> si de algo te sirve... la durabilidad de los disco (independientemente) funcionando en raid es la misma q funcionando separadamente...
> 
> en pocas palabras si piensas que es mas facil hachar a perder un disco duro por funcionar en raid es mas facil... es falso...
> ...

 

bontakun, creo que aquí no se ha hablado de echar a perder, sino de fallar. Un disco puede tener un fallo sin echarse a perder. Incluso un disco nuevo puede tener registros S.M.A.R.T ya escritos y seguir funcionando años. Si te han demostrado con fórmulas y con argumentos que la probabilidad de tener un fallo usando dos discos como uno solo es mayor que que usando un solo disco y tu sigues pensando que la es la misma, allá tu. No veo por qué explicar de forma bastante rigurosa a una persona algo que no entiende lo consideras algo tonto.

No se cuantos años llevas usando discos, yo llevo bastantes y mi historial de fallos es ridículo en número, pero también llevo (bastantes menos) años vendiéndolos, no solo usándolos y he aprendido que los discos fallan mucho más de lo que la gente piensa. Por las manos de un usuario típico cuantos discos pasan al año ¿uno o dos como mucho? Esos usuarios lógicamente no apreciaran que el disco es algo que falla mucho pero cuando los empiezas a vender y te los empiezas a comer con patatas de forma constante, te das cuenta que el disco, junto a las fuentes de alimentación baratas, es el componente del PC que más falla con diferencia y empiezas a considerar que la probabilidad de fallo de un disco es bastante más alta de lo que un usuario típico se piensa.

----------

## bontakun

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bontakun, creo que aquí no se ha hablado de echar a perder, sino de fallar. Un disco puede tener un fallo sin echarse a perder. Incluso un disco nuevo puede tener registros S.M.A.R.T ya escritos y seguir funcionando años. Si te han demostrado con fórmulas y con argumentos que la probabilidad de tener un fallo usando dos discos como uno solo es mayor que que usando un solo disco y tu sigues pensando que la es la misma, allá tu. No veo por qué explicar de forma bastante rigurosa a una persona algo que no entiende lo consideras algo tonto.
> 
> No se cuantos años llevas usando discos, yo llevo bastantes y mi historial de fallos es ridículo en número, pero también llevo (bastantes menos) años vendiéndolos, no solo usándolos y he aprendido que los discos fallan mucho más de lo que la gente piensa. Por las manos de un usuario típico cuantos discos pasan al año ¿uno o dos como mucho? Esos usuarios lógicamente no apreciaran que el disco es algo que falla mucho pero cuando los empiezas a vender y te los empiezas a comer con patatas de forma constante, te das cuenta que el disco, junto a las fuentes de alimentación baratas, es el componente del PC que más falla con diferencia y empiezas a considerar que la probabilidad de fallo de un disco es bastante más alta de lo que un usuario típico se piensa.

 

al decir discucion estupida me referia al tema de las formulas de probabilidad que se alejadan del tema original... aun asi me exedi y pido disculpas a todos...

si bien tienes completa razon en lo que dices, tambien te contradices en un punto... - " yo llevo bastantes y mi historial de fallos es ridículo en número, pero también llevo (bastantes menos) años vendiéndolos, no solo usándolos y he aprendido que los discos fallan mucho más de lo que la gente piensa." -

(supongo que ridiculo en numero es q es muy baja la posibilidad de fallo)

para un usuario normal el numero de fallos en el disco duro en tan infimo que casi seria despreciable... y no necesariamente culpa de algun tipo de raid... fallaria porque tiene q fallar...

vuelvo a mencionar y al = que tu... el valor de la informacion contenida en un disco duro depende de la persona... por ende no creo que sus argumentos sean validos para desestimar la posibiladad del raid 0 que por lo demas es una forma de aumentar el redimiento que es lo que creo queria la persona que inicio el post...

para finalisar raid 0 aumenta el rendimiento, raid 1 permite respaldo de informacion a la vez de ser un sistema redundante de datos (si un hdd falla, el otro sigue funcionando, como si no hubiera pasado nada), existen otros tipos de raid...

cual elegir depende del usuario...

saludos

----------

## Stolz

No me contradigo. Digo que mis discos duros de uso personal a penas han fallado nunca, y los que he vendido han fallado numerosas veces. Una cosa no quita la otra  :Smile: 

----------

